# What are the best cameras to use for a portrait studio?



## jenjeta (Feb 5, 2011)

I wanna start my own portrait studio. What are the best cameras to use? and the  best backdrops brand? Please Help


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 5, 2011)

You'll most definitely need a Hasselblad H3DII-50


----------



## KmH (Feb 5, 2011)

The Hasselblad would make a very nice portrait camera. :thumbup:

Of course you'll need 2 of them so you have a backup, and/or so you can have 2 lenses mounted and ready to go at all times.

A couple of the best backdrop brands are Denny Manufacturing and Silverlake.

You'll also need studio strobe lights, light modifiers, light stands, a boom arm or 2, posing tools and props, etc.

Many portrait studios also make sets as an option to their backdrops.


----------



## skieur (Feb 5, 2011)

You might compare the Hasselblad with the Leica S2.  It is just a matter of cost and personal taste.  Both are great cameras.

skieur


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 5, 2011)

If you want something not soooo expensive ... look at the Leica S2.

or Pentax 645D if you want to go cheap.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 5, 2011)

I love the Phase One 645 DF. 645DF Medium Format Camera Body

Outstanding system.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 5, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I love the Phase One 645 DF. 645DF Medium Format Camera Body
> 
> Outstanding system.



And if you get you get leaf shutter lenses you can sinc with flash at 1/1600


----------



## CCericola (Feb 5, 2011)

Mamiya is also an option.


----------



## Biggs88 (Feb 5, 2011)

+1 on the Phase One. But you need two or three. Backups you know.

As for backdrops, I like to use sheets made of linked swarovski crystals.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 5, 2011)

Biggs88 said:


> As for backdrops, I like to use sheets made of linked swarovski crystals.


Which shape do you prefer?  I find the cubes easiest to work with.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you guys are all wrong. For portraits the best camera is a Canon Rebel. Any model is fine. you won't need any flashes except the popup flash that come with the camera. This is what my mother inlaw uses and it works great! Good luck with your studio =)


----------



## MissCream (Feb 5, 2011)

Kodak Easy Share would work nicely too. If you line your studio walls with mirrors instead of a backdrop you will only need the one pop-up flash because the light will be magnified by 3.14159265 which is what you will need to have even light.


----------



## flea77 (Feb 5, 2011)

Quit with the little stuff, you need at least an 8x10 view camera, or better yet, 11x14. Contact prints from those will stomp a hassy!

Allan


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 6, 2011)

What a bunch of asses.

The camera is not important.

The LOGO and Watermark matter far more.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 6, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What a bunch of asses.
> 
> The camera is not important.
> 
> The LOGO and Watermark matter far more.



:lmao:


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Feb 6, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Kodak Easy Share would work nicely too. If you line your studio walls with mirrors instead of a backdrop you will only need the one pop-up flash because the light will be magnified by 3.14159265 which is what you will need to have even light.



actually i didn't even think about the mirrors. That is a great idea. I am trying to start a studio after i get back from Iraq and I think I am going to steal your idea. That makes much more sense than spending money on lots of expensive lighting.


----------

